# Looking For A Fisher X-Blade



## duraplow (Feb 2, 2009)

Looking for either a 8' or 9' Fisher X-Blade for my personal truck. 
I'm located in Southern NY. 

Thanks!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a 9’. Located near Detroit mi


----------



## duraplow (Feb 2, 2009)

Western1 said:


> I have a 9'. Located near Detroit mi


Have any pictures, and how much?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Plow only? Complete setup?


----------



## duraplow (Feb 2, 2009)

Plow only


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

What do you think is a fair price? It really hasn’t been used much


----------

